# ta da! 17.5lbs of Ti and Carbon - new SS



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

It's finally here. I ordered it on my birthday (happy birthday to me!) and pick it up this evening.

Black Sheep Ti Rigid SS. I converted my old Dean steel hardtail to a SS last year and loved riding a SS. Decided to take the plunge and go all out for a custom SS build. Here is the result. purty, ain't she? (and stupid lightweight!)

1. Full side view 
2. FSA carbon cranks w/Candy Ti eggbeaters
3. Pink Chris King hubs and Stan's Olypmic ZTR rims and some lightweight spokes
4. Paragon sliders
5. Juicy 7 brakes and Pink Chris King Headset and Dean Ti handlebar


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*2 more pics.*

1. Bongrater Race X-Lite Pro saddle, Black Sheep Ti seatpost and cool Black Sheep stickers
2. Bike builder(artist) extraordinaire - James


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

THAT is sweet!! Looks like it'll be great. Gorgeous bike.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice bike, and light too. You're going to love that thing for a long time. Congrats.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH!!!

eye candy!!!

17.5 lbs? my roadie weighs 0.4 lbs more than that!!!!! 

she's beautiful. congrats on the new ride. can't wait to see her in person in a about 6 weeks!!

rt


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Can I Borrow It???*

BRG,

That is one of the most beautiful objects I have EVER seen! Remember when you borrowed my Surly for a race.......? Just kidding, but I'd LOVE to hop on it for a spin when we get out together for a ride. Still don't know where I'm riding on Sunday...looking for dry trails on the Front Range.


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

that bike is HAWT!!! :thumbsup:
definitely a happy birthday! 
looking forward to the ride reports!


----------



## pinkdirt (Jun 28, 2005)

Beautiful bike-love the pink & silver. Good luck with it.
The bike looks so little. The builder of the bike standing next to it dwarfs the bike so much that it makes him look like he is a giant.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

aword4you said:


> THAT is sweet!! Looks like it'll be great. Gorgeous bike.


thanks! looks like we have the same taste in hubs!

good luck in your DH race. :thumbsup:


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

Impy said:


> ....You're going to love that thing for a long time. Congrats.


I hope so! I used up all my *toy* $$ for a while.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*rt* said:


> OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> eye candy!!!
> 
> ...


this bike is way lighter than my roadie too(I don't think my roadie is as nice as your roadie tho...) - you can see where my priorities are when it comes to spending $ on bikes, eh?

since we both run eggbeaters - you're welcome to take it out for a spin when you are out this way.

see you soon!


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*you can borrow it. *



IttyBittyBetty said:


> BRG,
> 
> That is one of the most beautiful objects I have EVER seen! Remember when you borrowed my Surly for a race.......? Just kidding, but I'd LOVE to hop on it for a spin when we get out together for a ride. Still don't know where I'm riding on Sunday...looking for dry trails on the Front Range.


I appreciated you loaning me your bike last year...I want to return the favor.

let's touch base when you are back from AZ and we'll hook up for a ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

dHarriet said:


> that bike is HAWT!!! :thumbsup:
> definitely a happy birthday!
> looking forward to the ride reports!


thanks! i'll definitely get a ride in this weekend - the weather is finally good here in CO.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

brg said:


> this bike is way lighter than my roadie too(I don't think my roadie is as nice as your roadie tho...) - you can see where my priorities are when it comes to spending $ on bikes, eh?
> 
> since we both run eggbeaters - you're welcome to take it out for a spin when you are out this way.
> 
> see you soon!


i might just have to take you up on that!! 

oh, and i went out and test rode new roadies yesterday - things that weigh in at 15-16 lbs. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! 

(now, do i really need a 16 lb roadie? well, not really. but it sure would be nice to ride!!)

rt


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

pinkdirt said:


> Beautiful bike-love the pink & silver. Good luck with it.


yes - i like the contrast between the pink and silver too.



pinkdirt said:


> The bike looks so little. The builder of the bike standing next to it dwarfs the bike so much that it makes him look like he is a giant.


hee-hee..it is tiny - it's an 11 frame". i'm 4'10" and the bike builder is 6'2"


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*rt* said:


> (now, do i really need a 16 lb roadie? well, not really.
> rt


yes you do!


----------



## Kallisti (Feb 15, 2005)

*Can I call dibbs when you want to sell it?!!*

That's one of the best builds I've ever seen, and the frame is flawless. Congratulations, and well done!!!


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

Kallisti said:


> That's one of the best builds I've ever seen, and the frame is flawless. Congratulations, and well done!!!


hee-hee...don't hold your breath about me wanting to sell.

I'm not sure i'm gonna like the whole rigid thing - but James SWEARS that Ti fork is very forgiving. But as a backup I bought a Fox 80RLC to throw on there to make sure I have options. PLUS with the Paragon sliders I could always convert the frame to a (gasp!) gearie. :eekster:


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

Wow, that's some build! And so light!

Yay for the pink hubs, excellent taste - got 'em on my SS too :thumbsup:


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

Dang! That is one super hot ride. Love the attention to detail. Rigid whew, pretty 'core! Let us now how it rides. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*important new accessory for the bike*

new red sidis - a girl's gotta match, eh?  first ride scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## UserName (Apr 19, 2004)

With bikes like that.. who needs men? nice shoes.. hehe i have the same ones


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

Sahweet!!!!!! Reely reely sahweet!

I'm building (very slowly) up a light SS. My current one is a 27 lb monster - fun tho. Yours is a beauty for sure... Gives me a few ideas and more inspiration to get crackin' with mine.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

LyndaW said:


> Sahweet!!!!!! Reely reely sahweet!
> 
> I'm building (very slowly) up a light SS. My current one is a 27 lb monster - fun tho. Yours is a beauty for sure... Gives me a few ideas and more inspiration to get crackin' with mine.


thanks!

well - i'm glad my bike has given you inspiration. i follow your racing on your blog - and i must say - you in general are *very* inspiring. heal fast!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Gorgeous!

I just saw your PM today. Yes, I've been that busy...

The Ti fork is sweet! I'm jealous. If you decide you don't like it...

Happy belated birthday and maybe I'll see you at the fftf.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Very "swoopy" looking ride. Nice job.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

brg said:


> It's finally here.


You are very masculine looking for a woman. Hormones?


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

screampint said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> I just saw your PM today. Yes, I've been that busy...
> 
> ...


thanks! hey - i'm jealous of your carbon fork!

yes - we'll see you @ the fftf - my crew reserved the whole Stonehaven Inn for the weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*uhhhh....masculine???*



venus1 said:


> You are very masculine looking for a woman. Hormones?


the bike designer/builder, James - does a great job with the swoopy frames.

I was a bit confused by your masculine comment and laughed when i read it. Once while doing a 4x race and covered in armour the announcer confused me with a little boy - but i don't consider myself masculine.

but then i realized that you probably thought the guy in the 2nd set of pics was me. That's James - the bike designer/builder. He's 6'2"

i'm 4'10" ~105lbs - here's a pic of me - i'm the one with long dark hair. and no hormones - just healthy eating and lot's 'o biking!

btw - the pic of my calf with the red sidis is my leg.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok, that explains it. Sweet sloopy bike.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

brg said:


> the bike designer/builder, James - does a great job with the swoopy frames.
> 
> I was a bit confused by your masculine comment and laughed when i read it. Once while doing a 4x race and covered in armour the announcer confused me with a little boy - but i don't consider myself masculine.
> 
> ...


Oooo... More dirt for the W Lounge. rt is a sandbagger and brg takes 'roids...


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

screampint said:


> Oooo... More dirt for the W Lounge. rt is a sandbagger and brg takes 'roids...


*rt*'s a sandbagger?? jeesh! 

i'm on 'riods!?!? funny the things you find out on the internet about yourself! :eekster:


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

brg said:


> i'm on 'riods!?!? funny the things you find out on the internet about yourself! :eekster:


only if you're a celebrity!  clrearly you've reached the height of mtbr fame! :thumbsup:


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Beautiful Ride!*

Gorgeous bike there. I've been admiring the Black Sheep work for a while and this is just more of the same: beautiful.

I'm a recovering Ti/weight weenie, so I'm especially sensitive.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

WOW! Beautiful bike. :thumbsup: 


R.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

brg said:


> *rt*'s a sandbagger?? jeesh!


Oh that's like 2005 news or something like that. We needed some new dirt, thanks for providing


----------



## TreeSaw (Jun 29, 2005)

Goregeous build!!!!


----------

